# Boiler Service in UK?



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi all-

I need to get the boiler in my Olympia Club cleaned (inside) and the asbestos on the outside removed. Can anyone recommend a servicer, preferably in the Surrey/London area?

TIA!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I have the number of a guy who services commercial machines in your area (he serviced my fracino classic when I had it). He may be up for the job but not sure he deals with Olymias, you can always ask. PM me for details.

Pretty sure he' won't touch the asbestos though as you need a license.

I'd get that professionally removed first.

List of companies can be found here:

http://webcommunities.hse.gov.uk/connect.ti/asbestos.licensing/view?objectId=7076&expa=exp&expf=7076&expl=1


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Still searching for someone to service my boiler. The asbestos is no longer an issue. The heater bolts shear off instead of unscrewing, and I do not have the facilities to heat them up. Any leads on someone who can remove the heater bolts and clean the inside will be appreciated!


----------



## Bean & Leaf (Jul 11, 2014)

Post a picture and i will have a look. we serevice and certify most of the coffee machines on the market. i need to know what type if metal the boiler is made from just incase itneeds welding


----------

